# لازم لازم لازم  تشوف الموضوع منشان تصدق انه القناعة كنز لا يفنى هههههههههه



## rana1981 (6 أغسطس 2009)

*
 القناعه كنز لايفنى


اذا كنت ماتقدر على الشي الصعب



عليك الاقتناع بالموجود





كلام جميل





لكن صاحبنا هذا تعدى المعقول




.
.
.
.
.


..
.
.
.
.
..
.
..






[/url][/IMG]​*


----------



## مريم12 (6 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*عندك حق تعدى المعقول على الاخر*
*هههههههه*
*ميررررررسى يا رنونتى*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه

بيحلم على كبير 

ميرررسى يا رنا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 أغسطس 2009)

العب بي ام دبليو في منها هامر


----------



## love-jesus (7 أغسطس 2009)

طب مش مكتوب موديل كم؟


----------



## sosana (7 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا رنا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## rana1981 (8 أغسطس 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *عندك حق تعدى المعقول على الاخر*
> *هههههههه*
> *ميررررررسى يا رنونتى*
> *و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*شكرا يا قمر 
نورتي*​


----------



## rana1981 (8 أغسطس 2009)

sosana قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسي يا رنا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر



*شكرا حبيبتي 
الرب يرعاكي*​


----------



## rana1981 (8 أغسطس 2009)

love-jesus قال:


> طب مش مكتوب موديل كم؟


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (8 أغسطس 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> العب بي ام دبليو في منها هامر


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## rana1981 (8 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بيحلم على كبير
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك يا كوكو 
الرب يرعاك*​


----------



## جارجيوس (8 أغسطس 2009)

*ما حكيتيلنا يا رنا 
موديل اي سنه و كم سعة المحرك ؟
لانه عجبني و يمكن اجيب مثله
هههههههههههههههههه
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (9 أغسطس 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> *ما حكيتيلنا يا رنا
> موديل اي سنه و كم سعة المحرك ؟
> لانه عجبني و يمكن اجيب مثله
> هههههههههههههههههه
> الرب يباركك​*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

*ما حكيتيلنا يا رنا 
موديل اي سنه و كم سعة المحرك ؟
لانه عجبني و يمكن اجيب مثله
هههههههههههههههههه
الرب يباركك

*
الاخ سأل سؤال يا رنا
وانا متلوه

ههههههههههههه

*
*


----------



## rana1981 (13 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *ما حكيتيلنا يا رنا
> موديل اي سنه و كم سعة المحرك ؟
> لانه عجبني و يمكن اجيب مثله
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*
اي شوبعرفني 
خلص اقتنع انه ماعندي جواب*​


----------



## +pepo+ (13 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههه
طاب انا ارحلوا اقلوا الرخص لو سمحة هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Coptic+ (13 أغسطس 2009)

*صور جميلة جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## girgis2 (13 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههه*

*حمار بي ام دبليو*


*شكرااا وربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## rana1981 (13 أغسطس 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> طاب انا ارحلوا اقلوا الرخص لو سمحة هههههههههههههه​



*هههههههههههههه شكرا على مشاركتك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (13 أغسطس 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *ههههههه*
> 
> *حمار بي ام دبليو*
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (13 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *صور جميلة جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## youo92 (17 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
القناعه حلوه بس مش كده​


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههه
عندك حق القناعة كنز لا يفنى 
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح يباركك


----------



## Mary Gergees (18 أغسطس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
حلوه اووووووى بجد
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (18 أغسطس 2009)

*طب البي ام دبليو بيروحوا بيها محطة البنزين علشان تمشي لكن ده اخره شلوط ويجري*

*علشان كده هو اوفر منها بكتير هو الراجل ده سوسة مش موضوع قنوع عايز يوفر*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسي علي الموضوع التحفه ده*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## rana1981 (18 أغسطس 2009)

youo92 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> القناعه حلوه بس مش كده​



*هههههههههههه وانا قلت هيك كمان *​


----------



## rana1981 (18 أغسطس 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> *طب البي ام دبليو بيروحوا بيها محطة البنزين علشان تمشي لكن ده اخره شلوط ويجري*
> 
> *علشان كده هو اوفر منها بكتير هو الراجل ده سوسة مش موضوع قنوع عايز يوفر*
> 
> ...



*بصراحة ما خطرتلي هالفكرة بس برافو فكرة ممتازة*​


----------



## rana1981 (18 أغسطس 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> حلوه اووووووى بجد
> ربنا يباركك*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (18 أغسطس 2009)

didi adly قال:


> ههههههههههه
> عندك حق القناعة كنز لا يفنى
> ميرسى لك كتير
> المسيح يباركك



*شكرا الك على ردك الجميل
الرب يرعاك*​


----------

